# To men, from Women.



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

"Whatever you give a woman, she will make greater. If you give her sperm, she'll give you a baby. If you give her a house, she'll give you a home. If you give her groceries, she'll give you a meal. If you give her a smile, she'll give you her heart. She multiplies and enlarges what is given to her. So, if you give her any crap, be ready to receive a ton of Sh*t."


:lol:


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

*covers his head and waits for the **************** to start falling*


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

What if you give women fish?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

To Women From Men

"Whatever you give a man, he will probably break. You know that ceramic lamp? It now has two layers of duct tape."


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

LMAO!!!! SHEV!!!


It depends on what kind of fish you give her kurt!


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Ha Ha, that made me giggle


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

LOL, that's very funny. But it also reminds me of the old adage, "Behind every great man is a great woman." I can't think of an exception to that adage.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Right, but if you give a woman a $20 bill they somehow manage to spend $100.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

See, Ghost Knife has got it down to a T.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

Fishychic said:


> "Whatever you give a woman, she will make greater. If you give her sperm, she'll give you a baby. If you give her a house, she'll give you a home. If you give her groceries, she'll give you a meal. If you give her a smile, she'll give you her heart. She multiplies and enlarges what is given to her. So, if you give her any crap, be ready to receive a ton of Sh*t."
> 
> 
> :lol:


CN: women make a big deal of everything.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

That is very true! lol.


----------

